# Startet nicht ;-(



## davidwal (21. Nov 2007)

Moin Leute,
habe mir Java SDK und J3D installiert. Neuste Versionen. Leider bricht mir die Applikation ab sobald ich eine Instanz aus dem J3d einbinde. Benutze Direktx und das habe ich auch schon mit dxdiag getestet. Die 3d jars binde ich in eclipse ein und die 3d dll liegen im Lib Ordner von java. Was mache ich nur falsch. Komme nicht weiter.
mfg Davidius

#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x0546c964, pid=1204, tid=1200
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_13-b05 mixed mode, sharing)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [j3dcore-d3d.dll+0x5c964]
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid1204.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#


----------



## Marco13 (22. Nov 2007)

Hm. Der raucht da irgendwie ziemlich weit drinnen ab. Den Grund dafür rauszufinden ist für den Anwender praktisch unmöglich.    (Die Datei, die dort rausgeschrieben wird, enthält einen Haufen Zusatzinformation, die aber i.a. nicht zur Lösung des Problemes beiträgt). Sooo viel kann man da nicht direkt machen, aber ein paar (hilflose) Standard-Tipps:
- Neueste DirectX-Version installieren
- Neuesten Grafikkartentreiber installieren
- Es mal mit der OpenGL-Version versuchen


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2007)

Wie gesagt:

Grafikkarte hat nen SIS6xx Chip (Laptop), Da kann ich openGL vergessen. Habe den treiber gerade mal gefunden. Würde ja auch wohl gerne unter Linux weiterarbeiten ABER mein Modell erstelle ich mit C4D -> also Windows.

Software stand:
w2k (sp4 + all updates)
Grafikkarte (Tja, denn ich gefunden habe und funktioniert)
Direktx 9c (dxdiag sagt: alles ok)
gl??? keine ahnung ob die grafik hardware das mitmacht


----------

